# [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm



## Jarafi (19. April 2013)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

*Review*​ 


*Alpenföhn
*​ 

*Brocken 2
*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​ 
*Danksagungen*

 Ein großes Dankeschön geht an *Alpenföhn* für das Sample!​ 


*Informationen zum Test*
  Im heutigen Test machen wir wieder einmal eine kleine Wandertour auf den höchsten Berg im Norden von Deutschland, dem Brocken mit 1141,1 Metern.
  Natürlich laufen wir nicht ‚physisch’ dort hin, sondern wir beschäftigen uns ausschliesslich ‚im Geiste’ mit dem neuen Brocken 2 aus dem Hause Alpenföhn.
  Dieser ist etwas kompakter als der „echte“ Brocken, verfügt aber zusätzlich über einige Features, die der originale Brocken nicht hat.
  Neben einem neuen WingBoost 2 Lüfter im 140mm Format, setzt der Brocken 2 für eine bessere RAM-Kompatibilität auf ein ansynchrones Design und verfügt über ein spezielles Lamellendesign zur Optimierung der Kühlleistung.

  Was der neue Brocken 2 sonst noch so drauf hat und wie er sich eigenen Thermalright Archon schlägt, schauen wir uns nun an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Viel Spaß bei der Brocken-Wandertour!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iDCCI3X2Vis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*Was ihr so findet*


Sucht euch was aus und LOS gehts​ 
*I.Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang

*II.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Kühler im Detail
 02. Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienlüfter bei 7V und 12V
Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse mit Serienlüfter bei 7V und 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Resümee*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
    Der Brocken 2 bekommt von Alpenföhn eine schwarze Verpackung spendiert.
  Auf der Front begrüßt uns gleich ein Bild unseres neuen Kühlkörpers mit WingBoost 2 Lüfter.
  Wie üblich befinden sich auf der Verpackung noch einige Features sowie die technischen Details aufgelistet.; diese gibt’s weiter unten - wie immer - in einer Tabelle.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Öffnen wir die Schachtel, so finden wir den Brocken 2, den Wingboost 2, eine Montage-Anleitung sowie das Zubehörpaket sicher verpackt vor.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

*II. Detailbetrachtung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Kühler im Detail*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

    Werfen wir nun einen genaueren Blick auf den Alpenföhn Brocken 2 und seine technischen Besonderheiten.
  Mit einem Gewicht von ca. 840g - mit Lüfter, gehört er zu den schwereren Vertretern im CPU-Kühlermarkt.
  Das Gewicht erklärt sich durch das Zwei-Kühlturm-Design sowie das raffinierte Lamellendesign. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

  Der Brocken 2 setzt auf ein in Dreier-Gruppen angeordnetes Lamellendesign.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Ein weiteres Interessantes Merkmal des Brocken 2 ist das asynchrone Kühlkörper-Design.
  Hört sich faszinierend an, ist es bei genauerer Betrachtung auch: Dieses Design sorgt je nach Sockel und Einbauposition dafür, dass sich RAM-Module mit beliebig hohem Heatspreader montieren lassen.
  Wird allerdings ein zweiter WingBoost 2 Lüfter montiert, kann es je nach Board zur Überlagerung des ersten RAM-Slots kommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

    Für Frischluft sorgt ein brandneuer WingBoost 2 140-mm Lüfter; dieser verfügt über die von Alpenföhn bekannte Plus-Funktion.
  [FONT=&quot]Somit können bis zu drei Lüfter an einen PWM-Anschluss angebracht werden -  ohne groß mit Adaptern belästigt zu werden.

[/FONT] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[FONT=&quot] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Werfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf die technischen Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




        Wie von Alpenföhn gewohnt, gibt die Verarbeitung des Brocken 2 keinen Anlass zur Kritik.





*Die Montage des Alpenföhn Brocken 2*​ 
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
      Nun zur Montage des Brocken 2. Hier setzt Alpenföhn auf das neues RockMount Montagesystem, das gegenüber dem Vorgänger einiges anderes macht.

  Zum Test montiere  ich den Alpenföhn Brocken 2 auf einem AM3+-System mit FX-CPU.

  Zu allererst wird das AMD-Retention-Modul entfernt und zur Alpenföhn Multibackplate gegriffen.
  Hier gilt es nun zu beachten, dass zunächst die INTEL-Abstands-Halter entfernt werden müssen, sowie die Backplate auf die AMD-Seite gedreht werden muss.
  Die jeweilige Backplate-Beschriftung AMD/Intel zeigt jeweils zum Mainboard.
  Nun wird der AMD-Abstands-Halter eingesetzt sowie an den vier Bohrungen die Isolierpads aufgeklebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Hier entsteht ein kleiner Nachteil: Sind die Pads einmal aufgeklebt und will man wieder auf INTEL umsteigen, so drücken die INTEL-Abstandshalter die Pads ab, da diese nur einmal einsetzbar sind.
  Eine Wiederverwendung der Pads lässt sich somit nicht garantieren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Nun werden die vier Gewindebolzen sowie die vier Abstandshalter. montiert. Die Abstandshalter sorgen zum einen für den richtigen Abstand zwischen Montagerahmen und Mainboard, zum anderen dafür, dass die Gewindebolzen nicht mehr herausfallen.
  Jetzt wird der Montagerahmen für den Kühler zusammengebaut.
  Eine Besonderheit an dem jetzigen Montage-Rahmen besteht darin, dass der Kühler hier in alle vier Richtungen ohne Probleme ausgerichtet werden kann ohne Bügel austauschen zu müssen.
  Nun wird der Montagerahmen mit vier Rändelschrauben auf den vier Gewindebolzen fixiert.

  Eine sehr gute Lösung.


  Zum Schluss Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU, den Kühler mit dem Querbügel in der gewünschten Ausrichtung verschrauben, Lüfter dran anklemmen und anschließen - und fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    Je nach Einbauposition und Lüfterbestückung bietet der Brocken 2 Platz für beliebig hohe RAM-Riegel.
  Die Montage dauert ca. 10-15 Minuten und ist mit einfachem Werkzeug durchführbar.



Die Montageschritte in Kurzform




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*III. der Test*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-8150 wird in meinem Test mit einem Takt von 4,0 GHz betrieben, um den Kühlern ordentlich auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr den beiden Tabellen.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturmessungen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​       Die Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau statt,   wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur von den aktuellen  CPU-Temperaturen  abgezogen wird. 

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden sowohl mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, als auch   mit den beiden Noiseblocker-Lüftern als Referenzlüfter für alle Kühler.
  Ein Multiframe M12-P für die Performance-Systeme und ein M12-S1 für Silentsysteme.
  Beide werden mit voller Drehzahl betrieben.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Arctic MX2 verwendet. 

  Somit haben wir eine nette Übersicht der Kühler mit ihren Serienlüfter und den Kühlern mit dem jeweilig gleichen Lüfter.

  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw.   FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst   aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
  Die Raumtemperatur entnehmt ihr bitte den Tabellen vor den jeweiligen Temperaturtests

*Verglichen wird der Kühler im Test mit dem High-End Singel Tower von Thermalright, dem Archon SB-E*


Zum Einsatz kommen die Modi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienbelüftung bei 7V und 12V*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ Bei den Temperaturmessungen auf dem offenem Tischaufbau liegt der Brocken 2 mit einem WingBoost 2 Lüfter einen Hauch hinter dem Archon.
Setzt man auf zwei WingBoost 2 Lüfter, schlägt der Brocken 2 den Archon natürlich.
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse mit**Serienbelüftung bei 7V und 12V*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Hier zeigt sich das selbe Bild wie beim offenen Tischaufbau.
Nur sinken die Temperaturen um 1-2 °C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V*

Mit dem Silent-Lüfter steigt die Temperatur natürlich aufgrund der geringen Drehzahl weiter an, dafür arbeitet der Kühler mit dem Noiseblocker fast lautlos.
Auch hier bietet der Brocken 2 fast eine identische Kühlleistung.

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ Mit dem Performance Lüfter nährt sich der Alpenföhn Brocken 2 dem Archon nahe an und erreicht fast die identische Kühlleistung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Lautstärke*


*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​  Wie schlägt sich der Brocken 2, bzw. besser ausgedrückt der beiliegende WingBoost 2 Lüfter bei der Lautstärke.
Unter 12-V Lüfterspannung vernimmt man lediglich mit dem Ohr direkt neben dem Lüfter ein leichtes Rauschen des Luftstromes.
Legen wir 7-V Lüfterspannung an, ist der Lüfter nicht mehr von anderen Systemkomponenten zu Unterscheiden.

In Punkto Lautstärke macht der WingBoost 2 Lüfter alles richtig.



*IV. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
        Vom Brocken 2 wieder zu Hause folgt mein Fazit über Norddeutschlands höchsten Berg.

  Der Brocken 2 zeichnet sich durch eine hochwertige Verarbeitung aus und verfügt über den neuen WingBoost 2 Lüfter.
  Dieser sieht nicht nur sehr schick aus - Stichwort „Turbine“ -, sondern weiss auch mit der Lautstärke und den gebotenen Temperaturen zu überzeugen.
  In Kombination mit dem Brocken 2 zeigt der Wingboost 2, wozu die beiden neuen Produkte in der Lage sind; wie oben schon erwähnt, überzeugt der Brocken 2 vor allem mit sehr gutem Temperatur-Verhalten.
  Dazu kommen weitere Features wie eine sehr hohe RAM-Kompatibilität und eine freie Ausrichtung auf der CPU, ohne Montagebügel wechseln zu müssen.
Die Montage gefällt mir auch sehr gut, ist sehr durchdacht gelöst und mit einfachem Werkzeug durchführbar.


Lediglich die Tatsache mit den AMD-Abstand-Pads, die nicht wiederklebend, sind stört etwas.
  Ansonsten kann ich dem Kühler für eine UVP von 40-€ meine volle Kaufempfehlung aussprechen, der Preis wird aber normalerweise noch etwas nachgeben - und damit wird der Kühler noch attraktiver.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Awards

*
*Viel Kühlleistung und wenig Lautstärke: 2 Dinge die den Brocken 2 und den Wingboost 2 im Doppelpack auszeichnen.!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Alpenföhn Brocken 2 im PCGH-Preisvergleich.* 

*Alpenföhn Brocken 2 auf der Alpenföhn Webseite.*





*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi - Dem harwdarechecker*


----------



## Jarafi (19. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Test Online, Viel Spaß! 

Grüße Jarafi


----------



## Adi1 (19. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Sehr guter Test, schön zu lesen .

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Jarafi (19. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Dankeschön, Gerne .

Grüße Jarafi


----------



## FKY2000 (19. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Kann ich nur beipflichten: (Mal wieder) ein Super Test  

Einen Wunsch bzw. eine Frage aber noch: Du hast "lediglich" den Archon SB-E als Vergleichswerte...
Du hast doch aber mit dem Testsystem auch schon viel mehr Kühler unter die Lupe genommen? Hat sich was an der Vergleichbarkeit geändert oder einfach nur so gewollt?


----------



## Jarafi (19. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Danke .

Das Stimmt, jedoch wollte ich einen passenden Kühlerpartner mit 140 Lüftern und Größer auswählen.
Beide Kühler sind für größere Lüfter optimiert.

Grüße


----------



## DantheMan2406 (19. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Sehr schöner Test, danke für dein Review. Was denkst du wie er sich gegen einen Brocken 1 schlagen würde?


----------



## Jarafi (19. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Danke .
Eine genaue Aussage kann ich dir da nicht machen, da ich keinen hier habe.
Denke jedoch, das der Brocken 2 sowohl in der Kühlleistung als auch bei der Gräuschentwicklung besser abschneidet.

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Gast1668381003 (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Laut Diagramm im "Idle" _*10*_ °C (im Gehäuse) bei 20 °C Raumtemperatur ? Ohne Kühlaggregat/Trockeneis/Stickstoff dürfte das physikalisch unmöglich sein.

Ansonsten ein klasse Review 

Ich habe seit zwei Jahren den Brocken 1 und bin noch immer absolut zufrieden damit. Generell scheint Alpenföhn ziemlich gute Kühler machen zu lassen.


----------



## Jarafi (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Laut Diagramm im "Idle" _*10*_ °C (im Gehäuse) bei 20 °C Raumtemperatur ? Ohne Kühlaggregat/Trockeneis/Stickstoff dürfte das physikalisch unmöglich sein.
> 
> Ansonsten ein klasse Review
> 
> Ich habe seit zwei Jahren den Brocken 1 und bin noch immer absolut zufrieden damit. Generell scheint Alpenföhn ziemlich gute Kühler machen zu lassen.


 
Danke .

aber suf die 10° musst du die 20° drauf rechnen, dann hast du die 30 ° .
Temperaturen ist *abzüglich *der Raumtemperatur in den Diagrammen angegeben.

Grüße


----------



## BabaYaga (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Super Test, danke dir. Ich denke das Teil wird zukünftig mein Matterhorn ablösen gg


----------



## Jarafi (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Gerne, freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte .

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## sensit1ve_ (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Wie immer ein sehr schönes Review . Danke Jarafi .


----------



## blaidd (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Prima Test, danke!

Sollte sich Haswell endlich mal in mein Gehäuse verirren, werd ich wohl auf diesen Kühler zurückgreifen, mit dem Vorgänger (mit 2 Lüftern) bin ich echt zufrieden, man muß nur ab und zu mal den Staub aus den Lamellen blasen


----------



## Jarafi (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Danke euch! 

Freut mich wenn ich bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen konnte.

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Cosmas (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

hmm jetzt wüsste ich nur noch, wie der sich im direkten vergleich zum Himalaya (dem ersten) schlägt, is ja auch ne 140mm konstruktion und rein zufällig bei mir verbaut.^^

aber generell, coole aufmachung, geile fotos und super test...thx alot.


----------



## Jarafi (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Danke .

Himalay habe ich leider auch nicht hier .

Grüße


----------



## Softy (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Feines Review 

Das mittlere Bild in der 2. Reihe (Kapitel "Kühler im Detail") ist nicht vergrößerbar, kannst Du das vielleicht noch fixen? Aber sonst wie immer sehr ausführlich und tolle Bilder 

Zum Kühler ansich: Leistung ist OK, haut mich aber nicht vom Hocker, war aber ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Optisch sieht er leider imo billig aus, wie ein Prolimatech Megahalems für Arme  Und ein schickes Alpenföhn-Logo o.ä. auf der Oberseite des Kühlers wäre sicher nicht verkehrt gewesen.


----------



## Andy188 (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Hallo Jarafi,

mal wieder ein 1A Review von dir (sind ja aber auch nichts anderes gewöhnt...)


----------



## Jarafi (23. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Danke euch! 

Verbessere ich sofort! 


Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Gunzi (24. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Wunderbares Review 

Und der Kühler schaut auch ganz ordentlich aus  Sicher eine Überlegung wert wenn ich mit irgendwann was neues leisten kann


----------



## Jarafi (26. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Danke dir! .

Kann ihn auch für OC empfehlen.
Mit zwei Lüftern ist er dafür Top.

Grüße


----------



## oneberlin (28. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

danke für den Test!

Aber ich denke ein Umstieg von Brocken 1 auf 2 ist nicht sehr sinnvoll oder? Der 1 ist in meinen Augen schon top


----------



## Jarafi (28. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Bitte,

wenn du OC betreibst sicher.
Und er ist etwas leiser.

Grüße


----------



## oneberlin (29. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Bitte,
> 
> wenn du OC betreibst sicher.
> Und er ist etwas leiser.
> ...



da war ich noch nie so interessiert dran, daher auch mein i5-3470 anstatt den 3570k. Aber danke!


----------



## Point2k (29. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Danke für das ausführliche Review und die coolen Bilder 
ich habe ihn auch mittlerweile seit freitag und finde ihn einfach nur geil 
Er ist leichter, zum teil kleiner und einiges Billiger wie seine Kontenten in der selben Leistungsklasse.
Lautstärke kann ich jetzt auch nur mit be quiet Silent Wings 2 140mm vergleichen, also extrem leise ausehr man hält sein Ohr in den Lüfter ^^,


----------



## Jarafi (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Danke ,

freut mich wenn der Kühler super ist in deinem System !

Grüße


----------



## Redbull0329 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Oh, es gibt einen Brocken 2! Muss ich mir ja direkt mal durchlesen


----------



## Jarafi (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Jap neu raus gekommen .

Grüße


----------



## sfc (25. März 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Du bist ja schon ne richtige Marke. Habe heute nen Wingboost 2 als Ersatz für meinen klappernden Thermalright gekauft und hinten auf der Packung ist dein "Jarafi Checked"-Award drauf


----------



## Jarafi (27. März 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Danke , freut mich wenn der Lüfter dir zusagt.

Grüße


----------



## funman7 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Hallo Jarafi,
habe mir den Brocken2 für mein gigabyte GA-970-UD3 gekauft und bei der Montage festgestellt das die Backplate nicht wirklich auf dem board aufliegt.Wenn ich die Befestigungsmuttern anziehe verbiegen die Enden der Backplate.
War das bei deinem Board auch so?
Gruß
Fun


----------



## Nottulner (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Habe zur Zeit den Alpenföhn Silvretta Topflow als CPU-Lüfter und beim Zocken hört sich meine Kiste an als wenn ein Flugzeug starten würde.
Nun habe ich mir den Brocken 2 bestellt und hoffe das mein System dadurch leiser wird im Corsair Carbide 400R was ich auch neu dazu bestellt habe. Rechner steht im Wohnzimmer und Frau meckert wenn ich zocke es wäre zu laut


----------



## Nottulner (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*



Nottulner schrieb:


> Habe zur Zeit den Alpenföhn Silvretta Topflow als CPU-Lüfter und beim Zocken hört sich meine Kiste an als wenn ein Flugzeug starten würde.
> Nun habe ich mir den Brocken 2 bestellt und hoffe das mein System dadurch leiser wird im Corsair Carbide 400R was ich auch neu dazu bestellt habe. Rechner steht im Wohnzimmer und Frau meckert wenn ich zocke es wäre zu laut


 
Hoffe das er da reinpasst


----------



## Jarafi (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Hi ,

@funman7 

Meinst du die Backplate mit den Abstandshaltern aus Kunststoff, weil da Pins im Wge sind?

@Nottulner

Mit dem Brocken 2 solltest du keine Probleme haben, was die Lautstärke angeht.

Grüße


----------



## Nottulner (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Habe gelesen das es probleme geben könnte mit Rams wegen der Höhe der Bausteine. 
Besitze Diese und wollte fragen ob es damit Probleme gibt


----------



## Spartan_117 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Damit dürftest du keine Probleme haben denke ich... auf dem bild sehn sie nicht viel höher als normale RAM Riegel aus... ich hab die 16GB G.Skill RipJawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, und die sind wohl um einiges höher als deine und passen bei mir locker


----------



## Jarafi (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Mit dem RAM sollte es gar keine Probleme geben, der hat ja "Normalhöhe" 

Grüße


----------



## HeisenbergPC (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Danke für den Informativen Test.


----------



## Saschi1992 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Ich besitze noch nen Vorgänger ist ja der selbe Kühler


----------



## Overkee (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Zurzeit nutze ich einen Alpenföhn Matterhorn für meinen Phenom II X4 965 und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit der Kühlleistung. Demnächst möchte ich aber zu einem der neuen Intel-Prozessoren wechseln (Devils Canyon i5 oder i7) und wollte eigentlich auch den Matterhorn weiterbenutzen, aber leider hab ich das Montageset für den Intel-Sockel verloren.

Daher muss ich wohl oder übel nach einem neuen Kühler Ausschau halten und finde den Brocken 2 vor allem wegen des Preises und der Möglichkeit hohen RAM zu verbauen interessant.

Wie sieht es mit der Kühlleistung aus? Ist die in etwa mit der des Matterhorns vergleichbar?


----------



## Jarafi (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Abend,

vielen Dank!

Also von der Kühlleistung her schenken sich die beiden nicht viel, je nach Lüfterbestückung natürlich!
Ansonsten frag mal bei EKL ob du ein Montagekit bekommst?

Grüße


----------



## Overkee (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich hatte auch schon überlegt bei EKL nachzufragen. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich meinen Kühler bereits im Januar 2011 gekauft hatte und inzwischen gibt es ja bereits eine Revision. Wobei ich jetzt aber auch nicht weiß, ob sich dabei etwas am Montagesystem geändert hat. Ich versuche morgen mal Kontakt aufzunehmen. Fragen kostest ja nicht


----------



## Nottulner (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Danke für die tollen Tipps.

Habe vorher bei Watch Dogs mit meinen Topflow 70° gehabt nun habe ich mit dem Brocken 2 und Carbide 400R diese Temperaturen das ist wohl einen Riesen Unterschied vor allem wegen der Lautstärke


----------



## Jarafi (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Gerne! Freut mich, wenn ich helfen konnte.

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## mistermeister (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Ich habe das neue Maximus VII Board und den Kühler gekauft, selbst wenn ich den Kühler so montiere das er auf die linke Seite neigt, würde sich ein Ram mit hohem Kühlkörper zumindest auf dem 1 Slot nicht ausgehen...  Obwohl ich auch vorher gelesen habe das es in Punkto Ram-Höhe keine Einschränkungen gibt, habe ich zum Glück vorsichtshalber welchen mit kleinem Kühlkörper genommen...

edit: habe nochmal geguckt, ein hoher Riegel auf Slot 1 hätte doch Platz, würde jedoch in den Lüfter hineinragen.. Wäre aber auch nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## Jarafi (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Hi,

ich habe auf keinem Board, dass ich hier habe die Einschränkungen mit dem Arbeitsspeicher, kannst du mal ein Bild posten.
Was für ein RAM-Kit benutzt du den?

Grüße


----------



## Matriach (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Ist einfach ein klasse CPU-Kühler. 
Nutze ihn nun schon eine ganze Weile auf meinem i5 (Haswell) und bin bisher noch nie im Stich gelassen worden.
Super Review und ein klasse Lüfter, kann man nur weiterempfehlen. 

Grüße


----------



## Jarafi (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Ja das ist er! 
Danke freut mich, wenn der Artikel gefällt.

Grüße


----------



## Gruffin_Bay (19. April 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Würde dieser Lüfter sich in meinem Deep Silence 3 und auf meinem i5 6600k gut machen?


----------



## Adi1 (19. April 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*



Gruffin_Bay schrieb:


> Würde dieser Lüfter in meinem Deep Silence 3 und auf meinem i5 6600k  gut machen?



Du meinst sicherlich, ob der Kühler passt 
 Wird aber sehr eng, Nanoxia und EKL geben jemals 165mm als max. Einbauhöhe an 

Mir wäre das etwas zu knapp, würde eher einen anderen Kühler nehmen,
wenn der Kühler genau am Case anliegt, werden gerne mal Vibrationen übertragen


----------



## Jarafi (19. April 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Wie meinst du?  Ob si eins Case passen?

Grüße


----------



## Gruffin_Bay (22. April 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Exakt. Lüfter ist aber schon bestellt


----------



## Jarafi (22. April 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Sollte dann ja passen


----------

